# Met another turner today



## SubVet10 (Mar 7, 2021)

Our community has a farmers market twice a month. The wife and I went to stock up on some delicious Indian fare that one of the regulars makes.
Today there was also a turner there who had a large assortment of items. Big Ben / Churchill / Cigar pens in acrylic and wood; bottle stoppers, coasters, and more. His young teenage daughter made the coasters. There have been several I have met at shows that I have even thought about buying remarkable pieces from. Personally, selling a Cigar style for $35 is criminal to me. 
Anyways, the online community is amazing at sharing info. At a show: not so much. Mostly I understand. You could be too busy just to chat, or whatever, but it seems that once someone finds you are a fellow turner they clam up. That wasn't the case today. The exact opposite. He even invited me over to show me how he does a CA finish that won't crack in the Southern humidity. 
It made my day, so I thought I would share. 
Take care & keep it between the navigational beacons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, invite him to join WB

Reactions: Agree 7


----------

